# Lake Seminole Crappie



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fished Lake Seminole Friday with dad. We were longlining 12 poles pulling litewire hooks and an assortment of artificials (mostly southern pro 2" hot grubs). Fished from around 7-12:30. Probably boated over 60 fish including the bream and small bass we caught. Kept 21 nice and healthy crappie. This was my first time crappie fishing Seminole. We left the fish biting and went and explored some new spots. Good day all in all.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang......


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you please explain to me the long line technique? Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!! Way to spend quality time w/ family and bring home some eats!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

born2fizh said:


> Can you please explain to me the long line technique? Thanks


Basically, you put out a lot of rods and troll at a desired speed (.7mph-1.2mph) over submerged timber/structure, channel ledges, weed lines, creek mouths, or where ever you think the crappie are holding. We troll 6 rods out of the front and 6 rods out of the back. 

Here is a video I made several years ago at Lake Talquin. If you have any more questions then just ask. I'll try and help you. Online forums is how we got into long-lining.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was working in Sneads last week and drove by Lake Seminole. It has been years since I have fished there, but I was shocked at the vegetation growth. It is about to become a real problem.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

billyb said:


> I was working in Sneads last week and drove by Lake Seminole. It has been years since I have fished there, but I was shocked at the vegetation growth. It is about to become a real problem.


Yep it is pretty bad. There was a lot of stray vegetation floating so we had to keep reeling out lines in and check them.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you use just plastics or do you tip with minnow?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

born2fizh said:


> Do you use just plastics or do you tip with minnow?


Just plastics.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool. I have been using the bobby garland baby shad and catching a few


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice mess of fish. I'm gonna learn to crappie fish this winter. I've just about given up on hunting.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! You've been promoted to CRAPPIEKING !
Lol..but seriously


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

born2fizh said:


> Cool. I have been using the bobby garland baby shad and catching a few


Bobby Garland and "Mr. Crappie" by Strike King make some really good baits. Started out only using 2" curly tail grubs but had started to try new things...with some success. I will say color is more important than bait selection.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos and report. I'm itching to get out there myself and chase crappie. Can't longline very well here in the river but jigging and minnows will work. Headed to the river this morning, weather permitting, for a few mullet.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice mess! Glad you kept a few this time. I've tried longlining but it just didn't work for my area. plus I cant manage 2 poles much less 12.... I cant even afford 12 poles!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice mess! Glad you kept a few this time. I've tried longlining but it just didn't work for my area. plus I cant manage 2 poles much less 12.... I cant even afford 12 poles!


Lol only a few of our rods are legit crappie rods. We've pieced together a few combo's over the years...one day hopefully I'll be fishing with all B'n'M's.


----------

